# Ocellated turkey hunt



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

So I like to turkey hunt lol and I’m making the trip to Mexico on jan 27, lot of people think I’m nuts but I think there a cool looking bird and hope it’s a interesting hunt, the birds don’t gobble or have breads so it’s going to be a lot diff Hunt and no it’s not cheap at all around 4K to there and back , been shooting about the idea of doing this hunt for years as I want to do more big game hunts to anyways wish me luck , and if anyone wants to go with me l


----------



## LG1 (Sep 8, 2008)

Good luck and keep us posted. This is something I hope to do someday.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Good luck.. Have had friends do it and loved it. The one turkey I personally have no interest to chase. They don't gobble but sing, before his death Dr Williams spent countless hours learning their language and how to call them, all still somewhat in it's infancy. Other tactics are ambush and roost whacking.

If your not booked I can put you in touch with a close friend that was down there last year and raves about the outfitter he was with.


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

I’m booked with yukkutz outfitter, I hear the best? Who knows


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Good luck! Great time to head down there.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Good luck and send pics!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Good luck! Have a blast.


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

I think that it would be a cool hunt, very pretty bird, good luck


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Best success! Keep us informed, please!


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

Will do , t-minus 2 1/2 weeks


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

T-minus 7 days


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

Flying out of GR in the morning 6:00 am flight to Atlanta then have a 5:30 hour lay over  , then on to Mérida


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

Day 1
I’m waiting in my hotel room waiting for my ride to camp today that’s 3 hours out , day 1 was pretty much traveling to get here .. I’ll try and keep u guys updated .. as I think I’ll have WiFi in camp, From the pics I seen of camp it’s pretty nice.. to be continue PS: I’m not the best story teller , I’ll do my best


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Nice! Good luck on the hunt.


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

This should be good looking forward to following the story !


----------



## LG1 (Sep 8, 2008)

Go get em.


----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

Can't wait for the update! Hope you're having good luck!

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

pigeon said:


> Day 1
> I’m waiting in my hotel room waiting for my ride to camp today that’s 3 hours out , day 1 was pretty much traveling to get here .. I’ll try and keep u guys updated .. as I think I’ll have WiFi in camp, From the pics I seen of camp it’s pretty nice.. to be continue PS: I’m not the best story teller , I’ll do my best
> View attachment 293647
> View attachment 293648
> ...


Looks like rough accomodations. Hang in there!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Nothing like roughing it.


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

Day 2
Driver pick me up at hotel at 8 am and drove to the other side of town to pick up the other hunters , Two from Louisiana and the other from Texas, 6 hunters and 3 wife’s , It was a 3 hour drive about the 1st 45 mins it was nice roads , the other 2 hours was the Full of bumps and pot holes and speed bumps and one police road block , We did stop for a few mins on the way at some Mayan ruins, When we got at camp we all were ready to be there , When we got at camp we are realize that we’re going to be ok, The bartender had a Corona in my hand before I said Hi ,So we all got settled in and had lunch and shot the guns and few hours later we were headed to the field for night hunt.
So we met our guides and on our way, it took about 30 mins to get where I was hunting , so we parked the truck in the Milow field and walk to the other side of the field where they had a blind made out sticks
Hunting these birds is pretty much a ambush hunt , so about a hour in I seen my 1st ocellated turkey it was a hen, Then around 50 more come out in the field, all hens and few jakes no” grandes” ,They worked around us for a while and then went back into the jungle and that’s all we saw that night.We made way back to camp at dark to find one hunter was successful. We eat some delicious food and had a few to many Margaritas, 4:30 am walks up for the next mornings hunt.....


----------

